# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни Сергея Перегудова и Алины Шалимово

## Агато4ка

Доброе время суток,форумчане!
Предлагаем Вам прослушать авторские песни,а также популярные произведения в нашем исполнении.
Ссылка http://www.realmusic.ru/alina_80/
Заранее благодарны Вам за Ваши отзывы,оценки и комментарии.
С уважением,Сергей Перегудов и Алина Шалимова.

----------


## Лев

*Агато4ка*,
 Наконец зашёл и послушал. Очень понравился голос Алины и её исполнение. Сергей пытается петь не в своём диапазоне - хорошего мало... Очень убивает расстроенная  гитара, хотя играющий неплохо ею владеет.

----------


## Агато4ка

Спасибо ,Лев,за Вашу объективную оценку:smile:Очень приятно,что Вы нашли время нас прослушать.Всех благ :flower: 
С уважением,Алина.

----------


## Агато4ка

Добрый день!
И еще немного песен.
Ссылки:http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705150/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705155/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705157/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705160/
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705161/ 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/705164/
С уважением,Алина и Сергей. :flower:

----------


## Edgars

дерзайте....... :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Молодцы,ребята! :flower:

----------


## Валерьевна

"БЕЛЫЙ СНЕГ" - песня, заслушаешься!!! :Ok: 
Очень понравилась, и спета чудесно!!!!
Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Агато4ка

Спасибо Всем за душевные отзывы!:smile:

----------

